# Printing on hockey pucks with a heat press



## kickice (Mar 5, 2007)

anyone have any idea what sort of paper I need to try and print on hockey pucks? As they are black rubber, I'm pressuming I need paper suitable for dark surfaces! Anyone know if it's actually possible to print on hockey pucks with a heat press? I've had worries of the pucks melting  But I'm sure I've seen somewhere that it is possible. Just wondering what paper to use. Any advice appreciated!


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

This came up once before I think. The only way I know of is Sublim tranfers. And if Im not mistaken, you have to have the pucks that are made to be sublimed. 
Heres a place that sells the pucks and other items
And this place sells some of the stuff needed and has info on it. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

I actualy pressed some Hockey Pucks. I used a opaque paper he pucks won't melt if you use the teflon plus the pressing was only 10 sceonds. Buy a Cheap puck at the 0.99 cent store and test it. If they are for display or awards it is godd to play the transfer won't last. Better to screen print if they are for use. Hope this helps.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we print hockey pucks from the ballstars system. they come out real nice.


----------



## kickice (Mar 5, 2007)

binki said:


> we print hockey pucks from the ballstars system. they come out real nice.


 
Hi Binki

Are they just regular pucks you use? On the website it says they are 'official NHL pucks', are they the regular vulcanized rubber pucks? 

thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, Ever try stickers ? We do some wooden pucks, laser them, I am playing around with a coating for them and then sublimation.

R.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

hammered said:


> This came up once before I think.


Yup:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t10108.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t10802.html

(I don't know if you'll find more information in there, but it's worth a try)


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

kickice said:


> Hi Binki
> 
> Are they just regular pucks you use? On the website it says they are 'official NHL pucks', are they the regular vulcanized rubber pucks?
> 
> thanks for the replies guys.


We get them from the vendor. They are keepsake items and they carry our brand on them.


----------



## Th3j3rk (Nov 9, 2010)

binki said:


> we print hockey pucks from the ballstars system. they come out real nice.


i also have a ballstars 5500 heat press.. but i cannot seem to find my Designer pro software... is there any way i can get a copy of that from you so i can start using it for hockey pucks... all i need is the software! Ballstars will not send me another copy.. Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

polomac said:


> I actualy pressed some Hockey Pucks. I used a opaque paper he pucks won't melt if you use the teflon plus the pressing was only 10 sceonds. Buy a Cheap puck at the 0.99 cent store and test it. If they are for display or awards it is godd to play the transfer won't last. Better to screen print if they are for use. Hope this helps.


May I ask what transfer paper you used for Pucks.
I bought pucks with white screen print on one side to use transfer paper for whites. 
then I transfered my image , but it smears off easy.
Or after it cools, I can very easily rub off the polymer image.
I wonder if Ballstars has special transfer paper for this ?
I was using inkjet epson artison 800.
I also do Dye sub, Chromoblast, laser engrave, vinyl cutting logo's.. and have a small demand for photo hockey pucks.
russellprohockeyshop.com
Thank you.
Steve.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You would think you only Pad Print on Plastic and Rubber. Then let the ink Air Dry. 

Use ink for Plastic not Textile ink. Buy a Speed Ball or Permeset Kit and you're good.

Make a Screen with the artwork the size of the Puck. Screen once and let it Air Dry. Buy some cheap ones to practice with first.


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

selanac said:


> You would think you only Pad Print on Plastic and Rubber. Then let the ink Air Dry.
> 
> Use ink for Plastic not Textile ink. Buy a Speed Ball or Permeset Kit and you're good.
> 
> Make a Screen with the artwork the size of the Puck. Screen once and let it Air Dry. Buy some cheap ones to practice with first.


I need to make Photo Hockey pucks.
I have boxes of pucks with a white face on one side.(ready for photo)
Not 1 or 2 or 3 colour logo,
burn 10 screens a day.. smelly inks..
I see the Ballstars pucks look very nice.
I have the press and the pucks, but not the Ballstars trasnfer paper ? I need to pay $500. for a lisence to be able to buy there paper.
Any other paper out there work ??


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

If you do sublimation you can buy the mates material. You can buy the sheets with the circles already cut or the whole sheet & cut the circle yourself. Sublimate your image onto the material and then stick it onto the puck or whatever you want. It's basically a sublimatable sticker.


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

dim116 said:


> If you do sublimation you can buy the mates material. You can buy the sheets with the circles already cut or the whole sheet & cut the circle yourself. Sublimate your image onto the material and then stick it onto the puck or whatever you want. It's basically a sublimatable sticker.


 
Yep.. been there done that, it is a stupid sticker.
Does not have the wow factor of printed right on a puck.
I sublimate onto metal for trophies, etc..
If I printed on a sticker and put it on the metal on the trophy, would it have the same effect ?
Plus my mates are thick, and feel like a thick sticker..Cheap. I have a photo punch that makes perfect 2.75" circles nice.
The best I saw was.. Ballstars , and if I can somehow find out what paper they use for transfers, I would buy that paper.
They use the OKI 6100 (series)laser printer and transfer paper and 350F for 25 secs. and voila..very nice.
I have everything but the paper.
Anyone know what paper they use ?
Anyone use paper transfers before ?


----------



## harleyrider11 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a Ballstars 5500 (for sale) and pucks come out great. Their transfer sheets are only avail from them. Most of the time I use photo shop or corel to design, print, press and done.


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

harleyrider11 said:


> I have a Ballstars 5500 (for sale) and pucks come out great. Their transfer sheets are only avail from them. Most of the time I use photo shop or corel to design, print, press and done.


Thanks How much ?
I only need to press Pucks, I have a pneumatic press with 10hp air compressor.
I actually have 3 Heat presses, but need an OKI printer and Transfer paper.
I would also need a Ballstars lisence $500.
Not sure how many Pucks at I have to sell to make back the investment ?
I love the product I have seen the balls too.
They are just expensive.
What is so special about the Transfer Paper from them ?


----------



## harleyrider11 (Jan 16, 2007)

stevegamble said:


> Thanks How much ?
> I only need to press Pucks, I have a pneumatic press with 10hp air compressor.
> I actually have 3 Heat presses, but need an OKI printer and Transfer paper.
> I would also need a Ballstars lisence $500.
> ...


Email me [email protected]ecicwireless.com regarding price.
Ballstar has a special press plate for the pucks and other flat items they sell. 
I use the printer that came with system which is a Konica-minolta magic color works good.
I was told that the transfer paper is made special to work with the special coating they put on all their items which you cannot buy. I have tried other transfer papers and they do not work.


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

What is so proprietary about the Ballstars transfer paper ?
I have a box of Ballstars Hockey Pucks, and many heat presses here.
Anyone know of a suitable trasnfer paper, beside the paper from Ballstars ?
Or do I need to buy the Licence from Ballstars to be able buy there special (proprietary) paper.?


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

I think they will work with white toner and laser toner on Image Clip for dark.
I use that for leather at 300 F for 18 seconds.
AL


----------

